# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  مدرسة النجاح الخاصه أبوظبي

## H(R)F

:Salam Allah: 



مرحبا خواتي ...

بغيت أستفسر عن مدرسة النجاح الخاصه شو رايكم فيها.....؟!؟

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## H(R)F

UP UP UP

----------


## H(R)F

وينكن ؟؟ 





فوق^

----------


## أم حبيبــة

مدرسة قوية جدا جدا

الدراسة فيها شديدة...و الإدارة حازمة لأبعد حد

الطلاب يطلعوا فعلا فاهمين بسبب طريقة التدريس الحلوة

لكن عيبها إنها مرهقة جدا للطالب...يعني الطالب لازم يظل يدرس و يدرس طول الوقت علشان يلحق بهم

و الله يوفقك للمدرسة المناسبة

----------


## H(R)F

تسلمين حبيبتي ام حبيبه على هاي المعلومات وجزاج الله خير

----------


## H(R)F

فووووووووووق ^

----------


## أصخله كاااشخه

صح كلام ام حبيبه المدرسه واايد فنانه وقويه ومهتمه باللغه العربيع والدين الانجليزي بس عيبه انها في مصفح لو هيه في بوظبي حطين عيالي فيها مرت عمي تمدحها حاطه بنتها فيها من كجي 1

----------


## سوارة



----------


## دهن_العود

سبحان الله

----------


## H(R)F

تسلمن خواتي على المرور

----------


## UmKhaloof

بصراحه أن كنت بسجل ولدي فيها السنه اللي طافت وديت أوراقه وكل شي و سووا له مقابله بس غيررت رايي

أولا شكل المديره موووول ما تريح عصبيييييه وحااازمه
مشددين ع اليهال وااااااااايد يهلكووونه بالدراسه
وبالتالي الياهل يتعقد
أتخيلي شو قالت لي المديره 
الكي ون لازم يحفظون الأرقام بالأنقلش من1 الين 100......!!!!!

----------


## H(R)F

> بصراحه أن كنت بسجل ولدي فيها السنه اللي طافت وديت أوراقه وكل شي و سووا له مقابله بس غيررت رايي
> 
> أولا شكل المديره موووول ما تريح عصبيييييه وحااازمه
> مشددين ع اليهال وااااااااايد يهلكووونه بالدراسه
> وبالتالي الياهل يتعقد
> أتخيلي شو قالت لي المديره 
> الكي ون لازم يحفظون الأرقام بالأنقلش من1 الين 100......!!!!!



هذا إلي انا سمعته بعد أنهم وااااايد شديدين في الدراسه وانهم ما يسون لطلاب أنشطه وكل يومهم دراسه في دراسه وأنا خايفه أحط ولديه فيها ويعقدونه من الدراسه

مشكوره اختي على المرور

----------


## lupita

خالتي ابنه بدرس فيها و بتسميها معتقل غوانتينامو  :Smile:

----------

